# Most successful offseason diet ever!



## gopro (Apr 13, 2002)

This offseason my primary goal was to reach 250 lbs while still seeing my abs...not ripped, but visible when flexed. Last year I was about 238 in the offseason, but I did not feel I was big enough! Now that I compete in the heavyweight division I am faced with much bigger guys, so I set out to get bigger myself!

Well, I am now up to about 255 lbs and I am able to see my abs when flexed. In fact, I think I look leaner now than I did last year at 238! What did I do differently? HIGHER protein, LOWER carbs, MORE fats!

Spread over 7 meals per day my intake was as follows...

monday-friday...

-500 grams protein
-250 grams carbs
-125 grams fat

saturday and sunday...

-350 grams protein
-450 grams carbs
-75-100 grams fat

This cyclical approach worked wonders on my size and strength, and kept me decently lean to boot!

I will use a modified version of this diet for my upcoming competitions.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Damn that's a shitload of food! Very cool Gopro!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 13, 2002)

Cool.

My diet is currently high protein and fat and low carbs until after trainign when i eat about 300g carbs over 3 meals. Can you say seritonin boost?!! haha. After this I'm like a cabbage.


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn that's a shitload of food! Very cool Gopro!




At least 3 meals are MRPs!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2002)

so, you're saying that by changing your diet you gained 17 pounds of pure muscle in 1 year?


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> so, you're saying that by changing your diet you gained 17 pounds of pure muscle in 1 year?




Well, yes, I guess. I must also admit that I changed my training somewhat as well, but I believe that this strict adherence to my new plan worked wonders. I am going to try this approach with a couple of clients and see how it works for them.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2002)

17lbs in one year after 20 years of lifting eh?....

~does shifty eyes~


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 17lbs in one year after 20 years of lifting eh?....
> 
> ~does shifty eyes~



Honestly, after switching from the lightheavyweight division up to the heavyweights...and getting beaten a few times in my new weight class...I went back over all of my dietary logs for the last several years to see how I might be able to spur on new growth. All of sudden, instead of competing with guys that weighed 195 lbs, I was competing with guys that weighed 215-225...not fun!

I eventually noticed a pattern in my eating whereby my workouts as far as reps and poundages, along with perceived energy levels, were much better during higher protein, higher fat, lower carb periods. However, I would only do this during pre-contest periods.

I decided to try a modified version of my pre-contest diet...in terms of macronurtient profiles, not calories(which were much higher than pre-contest). I also decided to use this diet in a cyclical fashion working around my training. Plus, the MRP and protein powder I have been using has been keeping my glutamine levels at about 50 grams of peptides per day!

The results speak for themselves. I feel that I have been holding my body back from growing optimally over the last few years, and that I have now unlocked the secret, for me anyway, to making optimal gains. Although, I'm sure it will slow considerably from now on.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 16, 2002)

I agree with w8, thats a $hit load of food. There's no way I could consume 500 grams of protein a day, even if 3 meals were MRP's. More power to ya if you can eat that much...


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> I agree with w8, thats a $hit load of food. There's no way I could consume 500 grams of protein a day, even if 3 meals were MRP's. More power to ya if you can eat that much...



Well, it is alot of protein, but its not that hard considering how little carbs I consume...so it kind of balances out...on another note, I always tell people you gotta eat BIG to get BIG!


----------



## Chalcedony (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> on another note, I always tell people you gotta eat BIG to get BIG!




so to get little do you eat little?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2002)

How much money do you spend on Glutamine per month, and what brand?


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> How much money do you spend on Glutamine per month, and what brand?



I actually get up to 45 grms of peptides in the MRP I use...15 grams 3 times per day. I also will occasionally use GP2 Peptides by Sports One.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chalcedony *_
> 
> 
> 
> so to get little do you eat little?



No! Common misconception....especially among women!


----------



## ActionMatt (May 7, 2002)

LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> LOL



Just what is so funny Matty!?


----------



## ActionMatt (May 7, 2002)

Just something I read is all.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## 101Tazman (May 8, 2002)

Gopro could you give us a days diet?


----------



## lina (May 8, 2002)

Good question Taz, would you eat of the "clean foods" list? I guess it's fair to assume no boxes of KK donuts, bags of chips, and Ben & Jerry's Choc Fudge Brownie icecream? *sigh, shucks*

oh, yes how would you adjust for different weight and sex?


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> Just something I read is all.



Oh Action Matt...pleeeeeeeze tell me what you find funny....pleeeeeeze...I'm dying to hear!


----------



## ActionMatt (May 8, 2002)

I won't bore you with details.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> I won't bore you with details.



Oh c'mon Action...don't dissapoint me...you must have something negative to say...trying to discredit me is a big part of your life...don't give up on your dreams!


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> LOL



What are you laughing at?


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> What are you laughing at?



Maybe he is looking at his physique in the mirror, lol.


----------



## ActionMatt (May 8, 2002)

You want to know? Well lets see:

-Been training for 15+ years
-Started at 125 lbs
-Already ~240 lbs
-Completely natural, yet....
-....still managed to put on 17 lbs of LBM in a year's time

Now, this leads me to one of two conclusions:

1. Either point #4 above is incorrect,

or

2. You have genetic capacity far beyond any current pro BB and are a complete dumb **** for NOT using drugs and taking the Mr. O

I really hate to be that blunt about it, but if I'm missing a third alternative here, I'd really like to hear it.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

Who frikkin' cares?  Lets see... really there's only you Matt.  We're talkin' diet, not who you like.  

GP, I remember you saying that you take 60-70g P a serving.  can you give us an overview of your meal plan.  Even at your size, I'd think that that 500g could be spread a 'lil longer for absorption.  JMO, the opinion of a non competitor who is not 250lbs LOL 

Peace


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> You want to know? Well lets see:
> 
> -Been training for 15+ years
> ...



Do you really want to hear the 3rd alternative??


----------



## Tank316 (May 10, 2002)

ActionMatt.......................................................whats your problem.some 250 pound bb'er shit in your oat meal, did your mom run away with with a 250 pound bb'er, did a 250 pound bb'er steal your bike when you were still riding it.what's up.or i should say back the f' off.i have been lifting just as long as GP, i have good luck with about the same diet as he has.if you wanna sling mud at some one do us a favor, go sling mud on another board, why? because, no one slings at you, you start this petty crap with GP on purpose. in order to get respect you have to give it first, so take a little advice, mature a little bit.i have kept my mouth shut on this for too long, i'm here to learn and try different things as far as lifting and dieting, we all are. but you seem to be different.so his off season diet was a success, guess what, so was mine.and as far as black rocks keeping white tigers away, what do you use to keep 250 pound bb'ers away?


----------



## ActionMatt (May 10, 2002)

A crowbar.


----------



## Tank316 (May 10, 2002)

need a plane ticket, and i'll lend you my crowbar.goodluck..boy


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2002)

Tank...you da man my friend!


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ActionMatt.......................................................whats your problem.some 250 pound bb'er shit in your oat meal, did your mom run away with with a 250 pound bb'er, did a 250 pound bb'er steal your bike when you were still riding it.what's up.or i should say back the f' off.i have been lifting just as long as GP, i have good luck with about the same diet as he has.if you wanna sling mud at some one do us a favor, go sling mud on another board, why? because, no one slings at you, you start this petty crap with GP on purpose. in order to get respect you have to give it first, so take a little advice, mature a little bit.i have kept my mouth shut on this for too long, i'm here to learn and try different things as far as lifting and dieting, we all are. but you seem to be different.so his off season diet was a success, guess what, so was mine.and as far as black rocks keeping white tigers away, what do you use to keep 250 pound bb'ers away?



Very well said Tank! "I respect that"!


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2002)

Oy. Enough already!


----------



## ActionMatt (May 10, 2002)

I agree with gopro.


----------



## Neil (May 10, 2002)

LMAO@ this thread.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

Tank, how much do you weigh, what is your height and how long have you been training for?


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Tank, how much do you weigh, what is your height and how long have you been training for?




He will probably not answer you, but he is about 245-250 lbs and has been training I think for 15-20 years. He is quite huge!


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

Of course he will answer me. He has no reason not to.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2002)

No, he might not...he is a little burnt out right now and may not post for a bit. He is sick of certain individuals on this board and wants a break. I hope he changes his mind as he is one of the nicest people I have ever "sort of met."


----------



## Training God (May 10, 2002)

Wow good job Go Pro, so whats next years goal?
Do you think you can hit the 300 mark?
I mean if you gained 17 pounds of muscle then I'm sure at this rate 300 is only 3-4 years away.

Good luck and keep on lifting bro!


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> Wow good job Go Pro, so whats next years goal?
> Do you think you can hit the 300 mark?
> I mean if you gained 17 pounds of muscle then I'm sure at this rate 300 is only 3-4 years away.
> ...




Well, I'm not sure if you are being serious or sarcastic, but no, I doubt I will ever reach 300 lbs, unless I decide to become a wrestler or powerlifter! I think that I was able to bring myself to the next "level" this past offseason, but that gains will begin to slow now.

If I can keep my BF % below 15 %, I will continue to try and add bulk. Maybe one day I can be 275, but I doubt more than that if I want to still "look like a bodybuilder" and see a little abs.

The whole point of this is really to increase my competition weight, with an eventual goal of say 230-235 lbs at 3 or so % bodyfat. I have done it at 210-215, but you can't get complacent, and you must try not to set limitations on what you can achieve!


----------



## Training God (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Go Pro.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Of course he will answer me. He has no reason not to.



he's workin alot, I'm sure he'll answer when he gets back. Plus he does have a pic on that member thread over in the pix section. I do know he's one big boy though.


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2002)

No worries dudes, he sent me a PM


----------



## stam (May 14, 2002)

damn 500g of protein!!


----------

